# wheels



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Just got back from a job and discoverd that the missis has gone and severly scuffed three out of the four wheels  as you can imagine extreeeeemly pissed off but she cant see why Im pissed off, stoopid cow [smiley=behead.gif].
Just a shoulder to cry on :'(


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

3 out of 4   

I live in fear of doing that myself. 

Still, just an unfortunate accident and no one was hurt? except your pride perhaps - be gentle 

Blizzards in Dundee just now, I think I'll use Dave's car ;D

Jackie x


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Blizzards in Dundee just now, I think I'll use Dave's car ;D
> 
> Jackie x


*LOL* Woman drivers :


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Nice wheels jackie :-*


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I can imagine just how pissed off you are...   Â This is the very reason why the "Other half" won't drive the TT (How lucky am I Â  )
She is too worried to drive it just in case.....
In saying that, she drives a L/H/D Golf G60 with polished BBS split rims and in 8 years has never damaged one.......Lucky or what...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well thank you pgc  ex Pinkardvaark
Look so much nicer than the old 16"s - not that this helps Donny 

Donny, a small consolation, if any; a couple of years ago I totally wrecked all 4 wheels on Dave's BM, spun the car coming out of a roundabout. Hartge wheels, Â£440 each, 2 wheels in pieces, 2 severely buckled (beyond the capabilities of "chipsaway" ) not to mention damaged suspension and tyres.
Yes, he was upset, grateful that I was unhurt, but more concerned to encourage me back to driving again 

Jackie x


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Well thank you pgc  ex Pinkardvaark
> Look so much nicer than the old 16"s - not that this helps Donny


Are you "ex Pinkardvaark" or do you think I am? I've never been called one of them before 

Commiserations Donny, it hurts but it can be fixed


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Donny,

The moral of the story is : Don't let the missus drive the TT. Get her a Fiesta, or summat, and let her grind the wheels on that. ;D

Wumman drivers, eh!!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Posted by: pgc Posted on: Today at 6:13pm 


> Are you "ex Pinkardvaark" or do you think I am? I've never been called one of them before


No and No! - I should have said wheels were bought from "Pinkardvaark" a forum member 

Jackie x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jackie...who cares about the alloys...it is you that is more important of course!!

...but you sound like a racy lady!! Vrooom vrooomm!! ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Ah, I see sorry what a dumb ass (me that is :-[)
Well I also have 16 inchers (so embarrasing) and would dearly love to replace them.
If I keep the car that is :-/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Posted by: vlastan Today at 8:29pm 


> ...who cares about the alloys...it is you that is more important of course!!


Exactly the message for Donny, and besides having met Donny and his family, he's far too nice to be angry for too long 


> ...but you sound like a racy lady!! Vrooom vrooomm!!


 ...I couldn't possibly comment!

Jackie x


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What more excuse do you need for a new set. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One scuf wheel is careless but forgivable.

Two is thoughtless but you'll get over it and she'll remember.

Three? Words fail me. It's only a car - but then so is the ten year old Fiesta with crappy steel wheels that she should now be driving if she is unable or unwilling to take more care.

Bet she's sorry though...be really nice to her.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

She has a escort to run about in but was probably low on fuel so she used the TT 

The wheels on the escort are fine and undamaged, bloody typical


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> She has a escort to run about in but was probably low on fuel so she used the TT Â
> 
> The wheels on the escort are fine and undamaged, bloody typical


Donny,

See next time you are away, you can leave your car on my drive - that should solve your problem....

It will leave me with one though - which one to drive! ;D Let me know if you are about for any length of time before your next job and I'll catch you for a beer.

Cheers, Brett


----------

